# Sig P220 v Glock 17/19 Gen 4 v Taurus PT 24/7



## gock5 (Dec 17, 2012)

Asking for advice regarding purchase of a handgun. Done my research and have come down to the 3 guns listed above. I know that the Taurus PT24/7 G2 is the "lower cost" of the 3, know that the Sig is the "corvette" of the 3. Just want your opinions in regards to these 3 options.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Taurus is also the one that has suspect quality control issues.....Try to find a range that rents and try some you like and will fit your needs. Sig is top tier and will be solid and reliable and yes cost a bit more, most owners will tell you its worth it, Glocks are solid and reliable and priced a little less, but it still comes down to your personal preference.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sig or glock thats easy


----------



## shamrock62 (Dec 3, 2012)

The guns you listed are apples and oranges. I suppose the question to ask is; what are you intending to use the firearm for? I own the Sig 220 and think it's the best shooting, most reliable firearm. It is however a .45, all metal, heavy - has standard night sights and tac rail. The Glock 17 is a sub compact, the 17/19 is polymer and 9mm. Big difference between the two...Though I do not know very much about the Taurus...


----------



## gock5 (Dec 17, 2012)

I didn't think the Glock 17 was a "subcompact". Looks like a "full" handgun to me.


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

The 17 is a full, 19 is sub. I personally love my dad's glock 19. It will be my next purchase after I recover from buying my glock 30. I've only heard great things about Sig. Seem to be solid and reliable, just like the glock. All of the Tauruses I've shot have been eh. My buddy has a Taurus pt-809 and it's ok in my opinion but he loves it. But as mentioned above, go shoot as many guns as you can. I was going to get a glock 19 until I shot a glock 30, I fell in love with the 30. Don't get me wrong, the 19 is a fantastic gun, just something about the 30 really tickled my tastebuds. 

Don't buy a gun simply on he said, she said, go shoot as many as possible and go from there.


----------



## gock5 (Dec 17, 2012)

Great advice. Duck hunting this weekend, but will be heading to the range late next week.


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

Seems to me that you may be getting some incorrect information. The Glock 17 is full size, the 19 is only slightly smaller, the 26 is the sub compact. I shoot a lot of 9mm. One observation, of the Glock (in this case a 34), Sig 226 and 1911 9mm, in very cold conditions yesterday, the ONLY one that ran without any kind of problem was the Glock. Understand, I don't particularly like Glocks, but they do work each time every time. (provided that one does not "improve" them by way of home gun smithing)


----------



## DFM914 (Dec 7, 2012)

SIG and GLOCK both great makers. I would pass on Taurus though...there is a reason they are cheaper than the other 2 brands.


----------

